# Harlem Shake



## ExpatMedic0 (Mar 5, 2013)




----------



## NiMiXeS (Mar 17, 2013)

Haha this is awesome!


----------



## Medic Tim (Mar 17, 2013)

Every 10 seconds my wife is trying to get me to watch some random Harlem shake video.


----------

